

Unusual official Posterous blog post - ralph
http://blog.posterous.com/what-i-do-in-my-spare-time

======
ralph
I've tried to email help@posterous.com to ensure they know. Got an immediate
SPF bounce.

"help@posterous.uservoice.com rejected a message that claimed an envelope
sender address of ralph@[elided].

"help@posterous.uservoice.com received a message from getfile.posterous.com
(184.106.20.101) that claimed an envelope sender address of ralph@[elided].

"However, the domain [elided] has declared using SPF that it does not send
mail through getfile.posterous.com (184.106.20.101). That is why the message
was rejected."

I'm happy with my SPF definitions; looks like an internal posterous problem.
Can someone who knows the posterous mob give them a bell; they may appreciate
the wake-up. :-) Thanks.

~~~
jgrahamc
I mailed them but didn't get a bounce. So perhaps the message will get
through.

Update. And their reply:

~~~ Reply above this line ~~~

Hello John,

Thank-you for the report. I have gone in and taken the post down so that it is
no longer live. Julio is a contributor of our main blog and his email address
was compromised and used to send that post. Posterous itself has not been
compromised and the posting has been removed.

Thank-you for using Posterous and I apologize for the inconvenience.

Kathleen

~~~
willvarfar
Its a real shame the OP chose to get upvotes here rather than find another way
to alert posterous and keep it contained.

Schadenfreude :(

~~~
ralph
Rubbish. It was emailed to me by Posterous as I subscribe to the blog, so to
lots of others too I'd have thought. I searched Twitter and found many tweets
about the hack; the cat's already out of the bag. The View count on the
article shows many have read it but I agree further constraint would be
worthwhile. I attempted to contact them, it failed due to their error, and the
method wouldn't have been urgent enough anyway. Knowing of their connection to
news.yc I came here to raise the issue with a crowd that would be sympathetic
and would likely know of a means of direct contact.

Though by all means up-vote my post. ;-)

------
jgrahamc
So, whoever Julio Capote is, it looks like his machine has been hacked. Also,
apparently (although it could all be a fake) he likes to look at porn on the
web. I guess we found the one guy who likes porn.

Also, he looks like he's interested in George Washington Carver:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Washington_Carver>

~~~
willvarfar
its obvious his blog has been hacked.

it is not obvious his home computer has been hacked and he looks at porn -
that could be faked.

Whichever way, his life is ruined.

